# VOIP > Software Reviews >  VoIP As you are...

## mojiro

Because despite what you’ve heard, you can keep your current hardware and still get all the advantages of VoIP using software. Hang on to your legacy routers, gateways, the PBX, even your phones—and let software evolve your telephony to the future of communications. Take a look around to learn how our software-based VoIP solution can benefit your company.

http://www.microsoft.com/uc/voipasyouare/default.aspx

----------

